# marconi "cabin radio"



## johnar (Jan 7, 2008)

Hi everybody, has anyone any experience/recollection of a marconi/eddystone 22323 receiver,described as a "cabin radio" I have acquired one it is rack designed with five band coverage and looks 50's. It appears to have a pretty straight forward design but doesn't work, it has an ht s/c so shouldn't be too much of a problem to fault find and rectify,hopefully, but I wondered what its designed use was? Cheers all--roger---(Pint)


----------



## RayL (Apr 16, 2008)

Sounds like the sort of thing that many sailors owned (the clue is in the name), and perhaps still do; enabling them to keep abreast of international news or listen to music no matter where they were in the world (able to take advantage of sky-wave reception when lower frequencies where not reaching their locality, for example). Eddystone was top of the range in that multi-band class of radio forty or more years ago and I'm sure I would have bought one myself if I had remained at sea a little longer than I did.

The lower-frequency bands needed an external wire aerial to pick up the signals, and lots of these festooned about tended to make the ship look a bit untidy just as washing lines would have done.


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

*Eddystone User Group Website*

Have a look here.

http://www.eddystoneusergroup.org.uk/


----------

